# كتاب التحكم في المحركات الكهربائية نسخة فريدة



## mr.siiin (25 نوفمبر 2012)

Electric Motor Control 9th edition 
كتاب التحكم في المحركات الكهربائية نسخة فريدة






Auteur: Stephen .L HermanEditionelmar pages: 473 Format df language :English


* I advise everyone to print this unique book
Je conseille à tous d'imprimer ce livre unique*

كتاب ذو نهج عملي رائع للغاية، ELECTRIC MOTOR CONTROL، 9E يوفر أداة مفيدة وفعالة لمن سيقوم بتثبيت ورصد، و التحكم أو الحفاظ على الضوابط الحركية. الكتاب يبدأ من خلال تقديم أبسط المعدات وثم يبني على هذه المعرفة، خطوة خطوة، وتمكين المهندسين لمعرفة كيفية رسم وتفسير المخططات للتحكم في المحركات مع الرسم التخطيطي . كما يوفر وحدات لاحقة لاجل توفير معلومات مفيدة عن مكونات التحكم في المحركات، وكيف أنها متصلة لتشكيل دوائر التحكم الكامل مع مجموعة من الرسومات و البانات التخطيطية الكتاب جوهرة يستاهل الطباعة لمن يستطيع مجرد نصيحة ليحترف التحكم الكهربائي في المحركات 
يجد ثمرة جهده خاصة من يبدأ العمل في المصانع و الوحدات التي تحتاج مهندسي التحكم 

كتاب التحكم في المحركات الكهربائية نسخة فريدة​


----------



## mr.siiin (9 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا الكتاب يستاهل الطباعة​


----------



## مهاجر (9 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى لحبك في نقل الفائدة

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mr.siiin (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يسلمك 
اتمنى من الاخوة الاعضاء وضع طلبات للكتب التي ماتت روابطها في المنتدى منذ اكثر من سنة لاعادتها ليستفيد منها الاخرين
لا استطيع وحدى البحث في كل المجالات ​


----------



## ابراهيم سعودي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mr.siiin (19 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يحفظكم مهندس ابراهيم و مهندس مهاجر
شرفتونا بزيارتكم ​


----------



## هشام دقدق (25 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## منير سعيد (26 يونيو 2014)

كتاب رائع شكرا لمجهودك


----------

